# Building a Indoor Greenhouse Sulcata Inclosure



## Jenny & Tort (Jun 20, 2016)

Using http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-mighty-odins-indoor-oasis-the-build.128248/ as an example I decided to build my own indoor sulcata inclosure. The base is made of plywood and 2 by 4's and the top of the enclosure is a greenhouse I bought on Amazon.com. My dad appears in a lot of my pictures, as he was helping me build the base of the enclosure. I defiantly could not have done it without him!
The greenhouse: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J04EXWI/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
We already had the plywood, but had to buy 5 2by4's and 16 bolts and washers. Not very expensive.

Here are my beginning plans with measurements for the base and beautifully draw sketches by my dad.




The we cut all the lumber to the correct sizes and began the build!



Our cat hung out with us all day closely inspecting our work.



The main frame held together with bolts and screws. We weren't sure that the bolts were really necessary, but better safe than sorry so we thought they were best to use. 



We put up these pieces to have something to screw the sides onto. After these were all in place I sanded everything, including the plywood walls which were not up yet, to get rid of splinters and sharp edges that might poke a hole in the lining. 



Screwing the sides on.



He's thinks were making him a cat house! Maybe that will be our next project.



All the sides in place.




We added trim to help hold the greenhouse in place on the top of the base. And also because it looks pretty.






Checking to see how the greenhouse fits, it fits perfectly!



Finally we stapled in a tarp to line the inside of the box using the staple gun. The bricks are in the bottom to hold the tarp in place while we went around and stapled. We were originally planning on using black plastic to line our box but were worried about our tort scraping holes in it. We searched around at Walmart and found this heavy-duty brown/grey tarp, perfect size and the same price as the black plastic so we decided to get the tarp instead. Tarp size 6 by 8 ft.



While the construction was taking place we were also making some ribs in the smoker and I thought I'd share a picture of that as well to make you all jealous of my delicious dinner. 





In all it took this build took about 4 hours. With breaks. I was also very slow using all the tools and it would have taken half the time if I was more experienced. I think its looking beautiful so far! I will upload more pictures once it is in my house, and full of dirt and plants for my tort!


----------



## coeywong88 (Jun 20, 2016)

This is Fantastic


----------



## Jenny & Tort (Jun 20, 2016)

coeywong88 said:


> This is Fantastic


I am glad you like it!


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jun 21, 2016)

Lovely work. Is this just for nighttime or is this your main enclosure?


----------



## JHat (Jun 21, 2016)

You're going to lose a lot of temperature with your smoker open like that.


----------



## Jenny & Tort (Jun 21, 2016)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Lovely work. Is this just for nighttime or is this your main enclosure?


For right now it will be my main enclosure, I live in Western PA and I try to get my tortoise outside everyday but half the days its raining and the other half its too cold! I cant leave him outside in the rain currently because I am using a kiddie pool for his outdoor enclosure. We are soon going to sell our camper, and in the area it is located I am going to build him a much nicer and larger tortoise enclosure, then this will only be his nighttime enclosure.


----------



## Jenny & Tort (Jun 21, 2016)

JHat said:


> You're going to lose a lot of temperature with your smoker open like that.


Ha Ha! Yeah It was time to take them out, smother them in BBQ sauce and wrap them in foil, then they cooked for a few more hours on a lower temp. Delicious!


----------



## wellington (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice job. Love the cat helping. He was really inspecting your dads work in that first pic of the cat. The ribs looked delicious.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 21, 2016)

Very nice, Jenny!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 21, 2016)

It looks great! Can't wait to see it decorated 

Just a thought ..tarp is usually woven pieces that eventually shred and are not water proof. So, if that is the case you're wood won't be as protected as it would have been with the black plastic.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 21, 2016)

Your*


----------



## Jenny & Tort (Jun 22, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> It looks great! Can't wait to see it decorated
> 
> Just a thought ..tarp is usually woven pieces that eventually shred and are not water proof. So, if that is the case you're wood won't be as protected as it would have been with the black plastic.


Yeah we thought of that but made sure to buy a tarp that was waterproof and got good reviews. A little more money but worth it!


----------



## Jenny & Tort (Jun 22, 2016)

wellington said:


> Nice job. Love the cat helping. He was really inspecting your dads work in that first pic of the cat. The ribs looked delicious.


Todd (the cat) is a great helper! Thanks!


----------



## Jenny & Tort (Jun 22, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Very nice, Jenny!


Thanks!


----------



## Jenny & Tort (Jun 22, 2016)

Got the enclosure in the house and set up today! My other cat Lilly approves!




So does my cat Gabby! (we have 4 cats in case you were wondering)



We used peat moss and coco coir for the substrate. Added a lot of water.



Places some plants, aloe, geraniums, and a nasturtium.



Then added the water bowl, food bowl, and some basking rocks.



Then added the greenhouse top!



Beautiful!



Exploring time!



Great humidity! Good temps! Basking spot-101 F Warm side- 90 F Cool side-82 F


----------



## wellington (Jun 22, 2016)

Looks nice. What are the dimensions? I'm afraid it's not going to last long. Your sully is already a good size.
However, when he does need a larger enclosure, you must give this one to the cats. They seem to love it and I'm sure probably not real happy it's going to the tort


----------



## Jenny & Tort (Jun 22, 2016)

wellington said:


> Looks nice. What are the dimensions? I'm afraid it's not going to last long. Your sully is already a good size.
> However, when he does need a larger enclosure, you must give this one to the cats. They seem to love it and I'm sure probably not real happy it's going to the tort


It's 4 feet long and 2 feet wide. It will have to do for now because thats all the room in my house I have for him! He will have a much larger outdoor enclosure soon so this will only be for sleeping in at night. I haven't heard him complain yet! My cats do love it but when tort is done with it it will probably just become a greenhouse.


----------



## wellington (Jun 22, 2016)

If you hear him complain, either your hearing things or you need to get him on the news. A talking tort would be worth millions


----------



## coeywong88 (Feb 8, 2017)

coeywong88 said:


> This is PR Event Fantastic



thanks for sharing


----------

